# It's a start.



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Well I finally figured out how to post pictures. Here's a few I've done. Sorry about the quality I hope to get a better camera soon.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice looking sticks


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

All root balls? Very nice. What type of woods and what are the lanyards made out of?


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks guys! The two on the left are ash root balls, the other two are sapling branchings and I have no idea what kind of wood they are. The smaller knob may be maple? The big guy kinda looks like cherry but there are no other trees like in the area and the lighter bark is spongy feeling. I'll try to get a good close up picture, maybe someone here has some idea.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh. And the lanyards are just leather lace.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

So far I haven't dug up any root balls. Is the wood harder, or maybe just has a twisty grain? At any rte, looks like it makes a fine grip.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice sticks! I like the knob sticks. I have one root ball drying. It'll be a while before I can make my own.

Rodney


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

gdenby said:


> So far I haven't dug up any root balls. Is the wood harder, or maybe just has a twisty grain? At any rte, looks like it makes a fine grip.


 takes a little getting used to if all you've known were t or crook handles but I prefer it. Feels nice to have a good handful. As for the wood, I've never really found it harder than the rest of the stick unless it's a gnarled,twisted old root. Even then really the hardest thing is shaping a nice ball.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Rodney said:


> Nice sticks! I like the knob sticks. I have one root ball drying. It'll be a while before I can make my own.
> Rodney


 thanks! Here's a tip if you want to try it. When you're finally ready to start sanding spread it out over a week. Sand it down then oil up, let it sit overnight,do it again the next day and the next and so on. It's a pint tedious but it really allows the oil to seep into the wood.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

I love the knob sticks, They must be one of the oldest type of stick around! They seem to sit in the hand comfortably especially for me who have awkward, clumsy, larger hands. N.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice collection. I like natural handles.


----------

